# Need 1 for Port Aransas



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Leaving early tomorrow won't be back til the evening. I have 3 people already, want 1 more to lower the cost. I have all the gear, safety equipment, everything, just show up and fish. Going out 50 miles, troll some, jig, and bottom fishing. 

Let me know 

Two5one 5eight6four eight eight 3


----------

